# Audi MMI connect mute stuck - help!



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

My Audi TT not even three weeks old...driving to work today and suddenly the radio went silent. The signal strength was fine. I swear I had not touched any buttons! The mute symbol was not showing on the LBC station symbol. Entertainment volume would not go above zero when I rolled the thumb wheel. Tried other stations - no sound even though mute symbol not showing. Not a sound at all from speakers. Could not get Media option to play either using my telephone. Have 4G data card running. The Google Earth sat nav was working fine and the 4G signal was five bars.

Now what as I have not sound at all....I googled this on internet and it seems for many years the mute button can get stuck? S its a known fault. But honestly....a car that is not even three weeks old??!!

Any advice gratefully received before I call the dealer.

Thanks

David


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

It seems this is a problem with some Audi MMI systems on various marks. The solution appears to be to reset the MMI:


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Critter10, I will try the reset of MMI then. Will post a note later to see if it worked!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there not also a way to reset it from one of the menus in the MMI..?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are or were you on DAB by any chance? Bad weather?
dAB does this when the signal is weak and you get that icon (speaker with a line through it).


----------



## Vista58 (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Mr R and Toshiba too...all is well now. When I went back to the car after work, git in and fired up, it reset. I have sound...all 680 watts worth lol!.

Good point about DAB though...it was on DAB but weather was good at the time the sound just cut out. I put it down to too much computing power and hi-tech stuff lol.

Thanks. Post is closed now as all fixed. Appreciate all the help as usual from members.

David


----------

